# Looking for nice coastal resort near Lisbon



## ROSS (24 Feb 2008)

Arranging a trip for the in-laws probably in May - 3 or 4 nights.
They want to do Lisbon and a day trip to Fatima - looking for a nice town / resort on the coast within easy reach of Lisbon.
I have came across Estoril, Cascais and Ericeira but dont know anything about them. They would like a 4* hotel close to beach and within walking distance to restaurants etc. Might be hiring a car so public transport is not a necessity !


----------



## oldtimer (24 Feb 2008)

I stayed in Estoril last September. It is nice but Cascais is better - plenty of hotels and restaurants. Check out the hotels at . Cascais and Estoril are side by side and served with an excellent train service to Lisbon, fare just €1.30. If going to Fatima better to hire a car rather than the organised day tours. They are very expensive (around €60) and you spend about an hour at Fatima. It is about 80kms from Lisbon.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (25 Feb 2008)

I have stayed in Cascais and it is really nice. Nice old part with lovely park attached. Nice Marina for a stroll with bars and restaurants. Lovely beaches. Nice promenade walk between Cascais and Estoril. Large supermarket if self catering. Train station in centre of town to Lisbon.  Fatima unfortunately is a tacky dump. Here you can purchase wax models of practically every part of the body both inside and out that you take in to the shrine and throw on to a huge bonfire while saying a prayer.


----------



## Lorrie (25 Feb 2008)

I stayed for a week in Ericiera in October. Very nice spot, lovely coastal walks, scenery, quiet too. Great restaurants. Not sure about hotels as stayed in self catering accommodation; some info/pics about the town here on this site;


----------



## Perplexed (25 Feb 2008)

Caiscais is beautiful. I don't think it's cheap but it's definitely more classy than a lot of resorts.

Don't forget to visit Sintra when you're there. It's a beautiful town where the Royals used to holiday many yrs ago & has a small castle, as well as a Moorish castle on top of the hill.

It's a lovely region of Portugal. Tell them to spend a day in Lisbon also. Well worth a visit especially down by the river to see the monument to the explorers & also the Geronimus monastery. Also the very old Alfama area.

I'd agree that Fatima is a dump. Type of place you think you should visit & then can't get out of quickly enough !


----------

